# 10 acres and house for sale west central Ohio



## DebM (Dec 6, 2005)

FOR SALE: Owners relocating. 10 acre farm, eight acres in high-quality horse hay. (Our hay guy will continue to make the hay on shares if you like). 10-year old house with three bedrooms, two baths, 40-foot oak front porch, new 26x30 attached garage/workshop, two year old metal roof. Pre-fabricated home on four-foot poured-wall crawlspace on 16-inch grade with interior access, attic storage with easy access, standard 5-12 pitch roof and drywalled walls. Electric heat with wood-stove back-up. Nice sized laundry room adjacent to bedrooms area. Ceiling fans in every room, good wood stove.

Rustic cabin with Amish-built outhouse-toolshed, two newly planted heirloom (small) apple orchards with variety tags still intact, large herb garden, woodland garden, small raised-bed area with grape vines. Fenced-off butterfly/native garden area. Plenty of space for vegetable gardens. Small, primitive greenhouse with large amount of greenhouse plastic in storage. Fenced in back yard with Amish-built shed. Small paddock with sheep shed and large mobile chicken house. Small farmerâs market wagon with umbrella also available. Riding lawnmower stays, works but a little roughly, includes small dump cart. Plant/tree schematics included if interested. 

Well, septic, good high-speed internet access, cell phone reception and satellite TV (We had a local internet provider, Verizon phones and Dish network.) County has an active Weston Price group, several home-schoolers and master gardeners. The local bureau of tourism is developing driving tours should you have a home-based business that could use this avenue for advertising (we were developing an herb-based business and moving towards including sustainable living classes to be held in the cabin.) Deer run through the corner of the property and may be of interest if you are a hunter. I have several friends with a wealth of information about local resources for natural living and homesteading of whom I could put the new landowner in touch for guidance.

There are mature trees at front of property and a huge one in the small pasture. Centrally located between Dayton, Columbus and Toledo, Ohio and Fort Wayne, Indiana but closer to the Columbus area (about an hour). 20 minutes from I-75 (Lima exit).

Please note: the business Sycamore Circle Heritage Farm is not for sale. Please follow the link for realtor information and pictures.

http://reallivingeteam.com/Feature_Listings.asp?homebranchid=1036

Realtor: Eileen Hatfield, Real Living
937-597-7355
[email protected]

Priced $5,000 below appraisal. $1,000 flooring allowance for dining/living room built into the price. No wiggle-room on price due to long stint of unemployment. 

This post was written by the landowner.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

That link takes me to a main page with 4 houses for sale - none of which meet this description. Maybe you can tell us the price on here so I know whether to waste my time digging further?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

cc-rider said:


> That link takes me to a main page with 4 houses for sale - none of which meet this description. Maybe you can tell us the price on here so I know whether to waste my time digging further?



I think it's this one and it is listed for $129,900:

http://reallivingeteam.com/viewhome...rid=2082017185&homebranchid=1036&leadid=81553


----------



## DebM (Dec 6, 2005)

Yes, that is the link, sorry I did not get back sooner. I can't figure out how to get an automated reply when somebody replies to my thread....


----------

